

Show HN: Reamaze – Helpdesk for sites and apps simplified - eo3x0
http://www.reamaze.com

======
hw
Thought the name Reamaze looked familiar. I think I've used your support
widget on codeschool. Great stuff. I wish small support guys like you are used
more but I guess that doesn't come by easily by being small.

~~~
ohnoesmyscv
wow lots of codeschoolers here :) didnt realize the support was by reamaze.

~~~
nativexer
Newbie Codeschooler here! Let's hijack this thread :)

~~~
i_ride_bart
Roll call!! Another codeschooler here!

------
ohnoesmyscv
Damn, <3 ur landing page. clean and short. Btw just took a look at your
developer docs.. Do you guys have web hooks into support messages? Would
really help my current project

~~~
ringolo
I'm not a huge fan of this style, feels like I don't get a good view of all
the necessities. They probably need to do some rearranging of assets. Just my
$.2.

~~~
i_ride_bart
I agree with you. Home page feels a bit too spaced out. Then again, with BART
currently running massively delayed, I can afford the time to look through the
home page in a leisurely pace.

------
ringolo
It looks interesting. Do you have live chat and can it feed into the
"shoutbox"? The market is pretty crowded to be honest but it looks clean
enough. Good luck with it.

~~~
eo3x0
Yes livechat is optional but included in Reamaze

~~~
ringolo
Can you save chat transcripts as tickets? Or is it just a chat history?

------
i_ride_bart
Just watched the animated tour on the home page. Really enjoyed how it
conveyed a solution to customer service pain points so concisely.

------
maradori
So what makes Reamaze better than, say, Zendesk or Helpscout? Looks like they
have the same features that you do

------
anonbanker
Looking forward to the first GPL'ed reimplementation of this app.

------
hwgd
signed up for the trial just to play around with it.. it's pretty. Does
Reamaze have a way to do mobile app support? It says 'Helpdesk for apps' but I
don't see where i can get it in my ios app.

~~~
eo3x0
Check out
[http://www.reamaze.com/developer/mobile](http://www.reamaze.com/developer/mobile)

